# Homemade Creations >  HDD Clicker

## nova_robotics

Do you long for the days when you could hear the heads clicking as they moved in your old mechanical hard drive? Well this has got you covered. Somebody made a circuit that taps into the HDD activity LED wires and makes a click so you can have that clicky activity sound back, even if you own a solid state drive.

----------

